# Broker Spreads on FX



## TheBigKangaroo (21 November 2018)

Hi fellow eternally disappointed...
 I was wondering if anyone has an opinion of the best spreads of brokers for FX.  I have been doing some analysis of them and it is bloody hard to reach a useful conclusion.  Why cant they just stick to the same bloody spread and make it easy for us!!!
From the few I have looked at. Admiral seem the winner over all but City Index are maybe better for AUD pairs.  Please NO ONE rely on this because as said, it is very hard to do a compare.  Does anyone have an opinion on this topic.

thanks in advance
Big Roo


----------



## T0BY (22 November 2018)

Hello, you can compare some brokers spreads (you can choose to include commissions or not) at myfxbook. There are a few brokers missing unfortunately, but it gives you an idea of what is typical. You can pick what pairs you want to compare also - if you're looking at trading something specific.


----------



## TheBigKangaroo (22 November 2018)

T0BY said:


> Hello, you can compare some brokers spreads (you can choose to include commissions or not) at myfxbook. There are a few brokers missing unfortunately, but it gives you an idea of what is typical. You can pick what pairs you want to compare also - if you're looking at trading something specific.




Great thanks Toby.  Isnt the spread the commission or have I got it wrong.  Isnt the spread all that the broker gets!  thanks again

Roo


----------



## greggles (22 November 2018)

TheBigKangaroo said:


> Isnt the spread the commission or have I got it wrong.  Isnt the spread all that the broker gets!




Roo, the spread is the difference between the bid price and the offer price.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bid–ask_spread


----------



## TheBigKangaroo (22 November 2018)

greggles said:


> Roo, the spread is the difference between the bid price and the offer price.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bid–ask_spread



ok.  I have not seen a "commission".  Well I dont think so anyway.  Am I missing something.  cheers


----------



## T0BY (22 November 2018)

yeah, some brokers are no commission and just the spread. Other brokers have tighter spreads but also charge a commission.


----------



## TheBigKangaroo (22 November 2018)

T0BY said:


> yeah, some brokers are no commission and just the spread. Other brokers have tighter spreads but also charge a commission.



ok.. thanks for your responses.  Who do you use if I may ask.  I am quite new and any "heads up" would be appreciated.


----------



## T0BY (22 November 2018)

I'm not affiliated with any broker, I have traded with IC markets and think they are alright in general.


----------



## willoneau (23 November 2018)

The spreads will widen as volatility increases but choosing a broker that only charges the spread is better in my opinion if trading alot.
I use Pepperstone and they seem ok, which ever you choose start with small account and try paper trading with the platform see if you like it.


----------



## TheBigKangaroo (23 November 2018)

Thanks again Toby and to you Willoneau.  Yes well I got into trading through FOREX CT and after losing $8,000, I finally worked out that what they were teaching me was not how it was meant to be.  Their business model is appalling quite frankly.  Yes IC look ok and I will have a look at Pepperstone as they get good reviews.  For me, a lot on in private life but will "start again" and go through the learning process as everyone should.  I am quite new at trading but I have learned a hell of a lot so far.  My bug bear at the moment is trying to understand how the market makers (MM) function.  Lets face it, unless you are an institutional trader, we need to deal with MM (I think). cheers


----------



## aus_trader (23 November 2018)

TheBigKangaroo said:


> Thanks again Toby and to you Willoneau.  Yes well I got into trading through FOREX CT and after losing $8,000, I finally worked out that what they were teaching me was not how it was meant to be.  Their business model is appalling quite frankly.  Yes IC look ok and I will have a look at Pepperstone as they get good reviews.  For me, a lot on in private life but will "start again" and go through the learning process as everyone should.  I am quite new at trading but I have learned a hell of a lot so far.  My bug bear at the moment is trying to understand how the market makers (MM) function.  Lets face it, unless you are an institutional trader, we need to deal with MM (I think). cheers



Roo I wish you had stubbled upon my warnings about my experience with Forex CT in various Fx threads at ASF. I feel for you mate, as I've been stung myself. As for other members who haven't been ripped off by them, below is the warning I wrote in Peter2's Fx thread:
""
G'day all ASF members,

I don't have a forex thread and I know a lot of members watch Peter2's threads. So I thought to post a warning message about a Forex broker to stay well clear of. I don't normally like to make any noise if the company is reasonable in their conduct but this one is not and when I received the below email that just pushed me over the edge to warn people:





Also I was constantly called up to place trades even when I didn't want to so they could earn their commissions. So do your research and find a good broker and stay as far away as you can from ForexCT.

""


----------



## willoneau (23 November 2018)

TheBigKangaroo said:


> Thanks again Toby and to you Willoneau.  Yes well I got into trading through FOREX CT and after losing $8,000, I finally worked out that what they were teaching me was not how it was meant to be.  Their business model is appalling quite frankly.  Yes IC look ok and I will have a look at Pepperstone as they get good reviews.  For me, a lot on in private life but will "start again" and go through the learning process as everyone should.  I am quite new at trading but I have learned a hell of a lot so far.  My bug bear at the moment is trying to understand how the market makers (MM) function.  Lets face it, unless you are an institutional trader, we need to deal with MM (I think). cheers



Hi roo if you have a lot going on then i suggest leaving FX alone until you can devote some serious study time to it.


----------



## Triple B (2 December 2018)

With my broker there is a choice between fixed spread and tighter spread + commissions.
FP Markets .
Here are their spreads. I have found during high liquidity times their ecn raw spreads are usually tighter than their stated averages!
https://www.fpmarkets.com/products/forex-trading/forex-spreads/
On EUR /USD
Standard account  avg 1.45 pips    no commission.
   ECN raw 0.45pips ( I usually see 0.2-.03 during london open)
ECN raw also has commission of $3.50 per standard lot of 100,000 units of currency to get in and $3.50 to get out so a round trip of $7.00 per full lot.
You can then calculate which would be cheaper to use depending on what you want to do , ie swing trade , scalping etc


----------



## GRobinson (5 June 2020)

Hi, my name is Gabby and I work for an Sydney based Advocacy firm called SR Group. We work with individuals who have become victims of financial fraud and/or misconduct and help them get back compensation. We have interest in those affected by Forex CT and would like to reach out to those investors. If you are happy to talk to myself, then please do not hesitate to contact me via email at grobinson@srgroup.com.au. 
Kind regards, SR Group


----------

